# Time to start things off...



## golfmos123 (1 June 2008)

Hi all,

Thought I'd start small and see if I end up posting really detailed things like Kennas!!!

Currently running two separate share portfolios, one medium term, one pretty short term.

Medium term - mixture of stuff, ASX, BNB (both undervalued, but will they recover??), GBG, MSL, MQG, NXS, SDL.

Short term is almost all mining specs, and coincidentally (or not), many following the YT yellow brick road.  DMM, GCR, MAK, RWD, SDL (trading rather than holding).  In the last 3 months, have also traded successfully IRC, GBG, STB, MXR, ACS. WOR, WOW, SDL.  Have unsuccessfully bailed out on trading things like OEX, WMT and FNT (a punt on the new issue on a small scale only).

Hope to post some thoughts on what I'll be doing in the next month or so shortly.  If anyone is interested of course!@!


----------



## golfmos123 (17 June 2008)

Well thankfully got out of BNB before the carnage hit, but still took a loss in the process.  Have decided to invest in MQG and OXR instead, looking forward to ZFX merger and if that falls through someone else will step up to the plate anyway.

No other major changes in the last month or so... still waiting on DMM, MAK and GCR to deliver on the specs.  Am waiting for ASX and MQG to deliver some short term gains to cash them out.  Longer term view remains on NXS, SDL, GBG.

Looking again at ELY - looks like a basket case, but surely can't go any lower.


----------

